# Is iTunes glitchy today?



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been trying to access an app in iTunes. When I am asked for my password, I enter it, then get a message that my says "you have not verified your Apple ID. I am given a link to send a verification notice to my e-mail. I have had my iTunes account for a long time and have not changed my e-mail address or my passoword. 

When I open the e-mail to verify the account, and click on the verify link, it takes me to a page that says "IE cannot open this webpage." In short it links me to an invalid page. I have tried on both my iPad and my iTouch. Anyone else having problems?


----------

